# Η Α.Θ.Π., ο Οικουμενικός Πατριάρχης κ.κ. Βαρθολομαίος



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 2, 2015)

Για σας

Χθες στην εκκλησία πήρα ένα βιβλιαράκι για τους Ορθόδοξους Χριστιανούς εδώ στη Σμύρνη.

Κάτω από μια φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το εξής:
Η Α.Θ.Π., ο Οικουμενικός Πατριάρχης κ.κ. Βαρθολομαίος

Τι σημαίνει Α.Θ.Π., παρακαλώ; Και το κ.κ.;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Σίμων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

Α.Θ.Π. = Αυτού Θειοτάτη Παναγιότης
κ.κ. = κύριος κύριος

*Δες εδώ*, Σίμων

(Το γιατί λέμε δύο φορές «κύριος» δεν το ξέρω.)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2015)

Η Αυτού Θεοτάτη Παναγιότητα, ο Οικουμενικός Πατριάρχης κύριος κύριος Βαρθολομαίος. :) (Πτούι! Με πρόλαβαν!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

Ε, να λύσουμε τη δική μου απορία, τότε. Μήπως προέρχεται από παλιότερο κύριος κυρίων/κυρίων κύριος (δηλαδή πιο σημαντικός και από τους σημαντικούς);

(Και έδωσα διαφορετικό λίνκο, Παλ Αύρα -- προς τον ιστότοπο του Πατριαρχείου· χρήσιμος, να υπάρχει.)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2015)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6148-Πρόεδρε-ή-κύριε-Πρόεδρε&p=67140#post67140
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2885-Οι-κ-κ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

Από το πρώτο ποστ, του Εάριον, επαναλαμβάνω αυτό που απαντά στην απορία μου:



Earion said:


> Η συντομογραφία του "κύριος" έχει πληθυντικό το "κ.κ." που διαβάζεται "κύριοι" (όχι εις διπλούν "κύριοι κύριοι"). Μόνο στην Εκκλησία το διαβάζουν "εις διπλούν". Και όχι μόνο στον πληθυντικό αλλά το γυρνούν και "αναδρομικά" στον ενικό. Όλοι έχουμε ακούσει να αποκαλούν φερειπείν τον μητροπολίτη της δείνα επαρχίας "κύριο κύριο Χρυσόστομο" (γενική "του κυρίου κυρίου" --προκειμένου δε περί αποθανόντος, βυζαντινότατα: "του κυρού"). Λογικά και τυπικά είναι λάθος, αλλά είναι από εκείνα τα γραφικά λάθη που έχουν πίσω τους τόσο βαριά παράδοση ώστε να καταντά σχολαστικισμός η διόρθωση! Όντως, η παράδοση είναι χιλιόχρονη. Μέχρι και στην αναγεννησιακή Ιταλία βρίσκονται παρόμοια παραδείγματα.
> 
> Για την ιστορική περιέργεια, η διπλογραφία ξεκίνησε από την ύστερη Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία. Στα νομίσματα και στις επιγραφές η συντομογραφία AN (Augustus Noster) σήμαινε τον αυτοκράτορα (Αύγουστο). Όταν υπήρχαν ταυτόχρονα δύο αυτοκράτορες η συντομογραφία γινόταν A.A.N.N. (Augusti Nostri), κι όταν υπήρχαν τρεις (γιατί κι αυτό συνέβη) A.A.A.N.N.N.



Εδώ θέλω να πω όμως ότι ίσως ισχύει και η δική μου ερμηνεία, με το κύριος κυρίων. Όμως δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω, άρα θα καταφύγω σε μια ντρίμπλα. Στην (υποτιθέμενη, ίσως) σημαία των Παλαιολόγων (εδώ η εικόνα είναι ανεστραμμένη)







όπου τα τέσσερα B (υποτίθεται ότι) ήταν αρχικά του _Βασιλεύς Βασιλέων Βασιλεύων Βασιλεύσι_, οπότε (η ντρίμπλα) και για το κ.κ.


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2015)

Ουφ! Μας πηγαίνεις πολύ μακριά, Δόκτορα. 

Το διπλό κάπα δεν είναι η μόνη περίπτωση όπου διπλασιάζεται ένα γράμμα για να δηλώσει τον πληθυντικό. Έχουμε *σ.σ. *για _σελίδες_, *χφφ*. για _χειρόγραφα _(δεν μου έρχονται τώρα στο νου άλλα παραδείγματα).

Τίτλοι του τύπου «βασιλεύς βασιλέων» υπάρχουν από τα αρχαία χρόνια, και επιχωριάζουν στην Εγγύς Ανατολή, σε περιβάλλον σημιτικό: βασιλεύς βασιλέων, άρχων αρχόντων, κύριος κυρίων, και άλλα. Έχω την εντύπωση, ίσως και να μη θυμάμαι καλά, ότι ο τύπος είναι ένα ρητορικό σχήμα των σημιτικών γλωσσών που θέλει να δηλώσει μια ιδιότητα στον υπερθετικό της βαθμό (ο ανώτατος απ’ όλους τους βασιλείς, ο υπέρτατος των αρχόντων κ.ο.κ.). Κάπως ανάλογο ρητορικό σχήμα, υποψιάζομαι, είναι και το αραβικό, που μάθαμε επί Σαντάμ: «Η μητέρα όλων των [γενική πληθυντικού]». Ο τίτλος του βασιλέως των βασιλέων ανήκε στον βασιλιά των Περσών, τον Μεγάλο Βασιλέα, τον κυρίαρχο όλης της Ασίας. Από εκεί τον πήρε ο Ιωάννης στην _Αποκάλυψη _και τον απέδωσε στον βασιλεύοντα Ιησού που μέλλει να φανερωθεί σε όλη του τη μεγαλοπρέπεια και δόξα στη Δεύτερή Του Έλευση. Δίπλα σε αυτόν τον τίτλο και ο άλλος, ο κύριος κυρίων. Που ανήκει δικαιωματικά στον Κύριό μας και Σωτήρα, και που ποτέ δεν θα τολμούσαν να τον σφετεριστούν άνθρωποι.

Όσο για το σταυρό με τα τέσσερα βήτα, αυτός είναι οικόσημο της Βυζαντινής Αυτοκρατορίας. (Το ένα από τα δύο· το άλλο είναι ο χρυσός δικέφαλος σε ερυθρό κάμπο). Για τι σημαίνουν τα τέσσερα βήτα, το «τετραγράμματον», έχουν ειπωθεί πάνω από μία εκδοχές.






Βασιλεύς Βασιλέων Βασιλευόντων Βασιλεύει (ή Βασιλεύσει), ή Βασιλεύ βασιλέων [= προσευχή στον Θεό], βασιλεί βοήθει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

Επομένως, γιατί να θεωρούμε (ειδικά) το κ.κ. του Πατριάρχη (που εξ ορισμού _δεν μπορεί να είναι_ σε πληθυντικό) ότι εντάσσεται στους διπλασιασμούς λόγω πληθυντικού και όχι σε αυτή την αρχαία παράδοση;


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2015)

Δεν μιλάμε ειδικά για τον Πατριάρχη, μιλάμε για γενική χρήση, για τους πάντες, ότι πρόκειται για μια παράδοξη, τρόπον τινά «αναδρομική», επέκταση από τον πληθυντικό στον ενικό, νοηματικά εσφαλμένη, αλλά με το βάρος μιας παράδοσης πολλών αιώνων (όπως έχω πει και εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

ΟΚ, ας μην ξανατσιτάρουμε για τρίτη φορά (βλ. και #5, #6) το αρχικό σου. Με δεδομένα όλα αυτά που έγραψες αρχικά, απλώς αναρωτήθηκα αν το κ.κ. του Πατριάρχη (ειδικά του Πατριάρχη, σε αυτό εδώ το νήμα) θα μπορούσε να έχει άλλη προέλευση ή νοηματική σήμανση.Προφανώς δεν έχουμε στοιχεία για κάτι που να τεκμηριώνει την απορία μου σε αντίθεση από το γενικό που έδωσες, οπότε αποσύρω τις απορίες... :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2015)

Ίσως δεν πρόσεξες που είπα ότι ο τίτλος _κύριος κυρίων_ ανήκει στον Ιησού που θα εμφανιστεί εν πλήρει δόξη στη Δευτέρα Παρουσία. Αδύνατον να τον πάρει άνθρωπος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

Ναι, δεν το πρόσεξα.  Mea culpa. :blush::blush:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2015)

Earion said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση, ίσως και να μη θυμάμαι καλά, ότι ο τύπος είναι ένα ρητορικό σχήμα των σημιτικών γλωσσών που θέλει να δηλώσει μια ιδιότητα στον υπερθετικό της βαθμό (ο ανώτατος απ’ όλους τους βασιλείς, ο υπέρτατος των αρχόντων κ.ο.κ.).


Κι εγώ το ίδιο νομίζω πως ισχύει· πρβλ. άσμα ασμάτων, τα άγια των αγίων.


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2015)

Ναι, μπράβο Ζάζουλα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 3, 2015)

Earion said:


> Το διπλό κάπα δεν είναι η μόνη περίπτωση όπου διπλασιάζεται ένα γράμμα για να δηλώσει τον πληθυντικό. Έχουμε *σ.σ. *για _σελίδες_, *χφφ*. για _χειρόγραφα _(δεν μου έρχονται τώρα στο νου άλλα παραδείγματα).



Μια ανθυπολεπτομέρεια, νομίζω ότι η σύντμηση για τις σελίδες είναι σσ. και όχι σ.σ. (το οποίο το βλέπουμε συχνά να χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία "σημείωση του συντάκτη/ της σύνταξης").

Σε γλωσσολογικά κτλ. κείμενα νομίζω πως έχω δει και το λλ.- λέξεις.


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2015)

Σωστά. Αβλεψία μου.


----------



## Earion (Aug 22, 2015)

Προσθέτω άλλη μια λεκτική κατασκευή που υπακούει στο ρητορικό σχήμα για το οποίο μιλήσαμε πιο πάνω: Μπροστά μας έχουμε να δώσουμε *τη μάχη των μαχών* για να αλλάξουμε το κράτος.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2015)

Λες αυτό να είναι υπό την επίδραση του «η μητέρα των μαχών»;


----------



## Earion (Aug 22, 2015)

Δεν αποκλείω να πρόκειται και για αθέλητο συμφυρμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2015)

Η μάχη των μαχών είναι πολύ παλιότερη από κάθε μητέρα των μαχών, νομίζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2021)

Με αφορμή μια _*φεϊσμπουκική συζήτηση*_ που χρησιμοποίησε και στοιχεία από τη δική μας, εδώ, επισημαίνω ότι η απορία (που διατυπώνεται και στο ΦΒ) για την εποχή που άρχισε αυτή η χρήση του «εκκλησιαστικού» κ.κ. έχει μείνει πρακτικά αναπάντητη.


----------



## Earion (Jun 15, 2021)

Όπως είπα και *εκεί*, είναι από εκείνα τα γραφικά λάθη που έχουν πίσω τους τόσο βαριά παράδοση ώστε να καταντά σχολαστικισμός η διόρθωση! Η παράδοση είναι χιλιόχρονη. Μέχρι και στην αναγεννησιακή Ιταλία βρίσκονται παρόμοια παραδείγματα.

Ας πούμε (από πρόχειρη έρευνα στον κατάλογο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης, που βάζει τώρα πια συστηματικά και σκαναρισμένο εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου σε κάθε εγγραφή):

1757, αφιέρωση σε κοσμικό άρχοντα (τω κυρίω κυρίω Κωνσταντίνω τω Μαυροκορδάτω)


----------



## Earion (Jun 15, 2021)

Αρχιεπισκόπω Κερκύρας κυρίω κυρίω Ευσταθίω (1884–1895)






τω οικουμενικώ πατριάρχη κυρίω κυρίω Νεοφύτω Η΄ (1891-1894)






Πατριάρχη Ιεροσολύμων κυρίω κυρίω Χρυσάνθω τω Νοταρά (1791)






τω ευγενεί άρχοντι κυρίω κυρίω Στεφάνω Καραϊωάννη (1773)






... και επειδή μίλησα για Ιταλία της Αναγέννησης, ιδού κάτι παράλληλο:


----------



## Earion (Aug 5, 2021)

Ο Ζάζουλας (που τον ευχαριστούμε) ανακάλυψε κάτι που μας οδηγεί εκεί που (από διαίσθηση μάλλον παρά από γνώση) παρέπεμπα κι εγώ.
Ιδού ελληνικό μετάφρασμα-αντιγραφή (calque), στα χνάρια δυτικότροπης έκφρασης της εποχής της Αναγέννησης:






"τω ευγενεστάτω αφέντη, αφέντη"

Το ποιος ήταν ο τιμώμενος θα μας το εξηγήσει ο ίδιος ο Ζάζουλας.


----------

